# Lorenzo Becker: The Teen Bodybuilder...



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

I know this guy has been mentioned loads on BB forums everywhere, but I've just had a look at his FB page and he's looking bloody great tbh!



For those who don't know him, he was made "famous" by this vid for packing on over 69 kilos in 3 years (16-18 y.o.):






That got updated to show 15 to 20 years:






Now, I know some people put him in the (won't say the dreaded Z name) category of "internet stars", but for some reason (now he competes) I actually admire his hard work. He's clearly on some heavy dosages, but that's one hell of a transformation.

What are your thoughts on him?


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

that's total commitment right there but he claims to be natty and most of his subscribers actually believe him hahahahaha


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

trololoDROL said:


> that's total commitment right there but he claims to be natty and most of his subscribers actually believe him hahahahaha


Yeah, that's the craziest part. I'm no expert, but that's just an insane amount of gain in 4 years. Hell, even the first years gains are just mind-bogglingly mental


----------



## trololoDROL (Jan 27, 2013)

oh well hope he doesn't regret it when he's fourty somthing...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy Jesus!!!!!! He looks completely different even facially. Little kids turned into a man and fcuk me look at the six she has gained. I wander if he is still a natural as he always used to claim lol!


----------



## Lockon (Nov 21, 2011)

He'll do well but I hope he stays healthy when he's around 40+


----------



## TheGift (Apr 29, 2013)

he's about as natural as phil heath lol


----------



## mbonheur (May 28, 2009)

He is sponsored by Peak nutrition, he won't say that he takes gear. Everybody knows that he juices, but the illusion has to be kept up for the ectos that potentially buy their stuff.


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

man I cant help but think starting THAT young, clearly on alot of gear, cant be good for his development, I mean talk about running before you can walk


----------



## Mark2021 (Apr 13, 2012)

Beast


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

trololoDROL said:


> oh well hope he doesn't regret it when he's fourty somthing...





Lockon said:


> He'll do well but I hope he stays healthy when he's around 40+


Well, this is it. He's a beast, but is it worth it in the long run. Most would say no, but I'm sure there are some people who are more than happy with 40 years on this planet doing what they want.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

newborn said:


> man I cant help but think starting THAT young, clearly on alot of gear, cant be good for his development, I mean talk about running before you can walk


His development looks pretty fcuking good to me mate.


----------



## k3z (Oct 17, 2007)

Thought good old arnie was juicing at 16? Didnt effect his bone development much...

What an absolute unit


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

looks like a young Antoine Vaillant


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

Did I not see a journal by him in the other section?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

You do realise he has joined up on here don't you ??


----------



## holtt (May 16, 2013)

wow, huge guy! at that age aswell...


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

you mean this guy lol @Lorenzo B


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> Did I not see a journal by him in the other section?





Milky said:


> You do realise he has joined up on here don't you ??


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/225651-lorenzo-b-s-journey-road-europa-juniors-2014-a.html

He has joined and thats his journal. Fookin impressive lad.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I think he looks fooking awesome to be honest.


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Milky said:


> You do realise he has joined up on here don't you ??


Nope, I didn't.

Small bloody world!


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks amazing, but that Ozil Real Madrid shirt is far too fvcking small :lol:


----------



## k1do007 (Aug 23, 2012)

i wrong topic....


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

k1do007 said:


> i wrong topic....


I concur


----------



## Gym Bunny (Mar 25, 2009)

Wow. That is incredible.


----------



## TwoCanVanDamn (Jun 22, 2012)

onthebuild said:


> Looks amazing, *but that Ozil Real Madrid shirt is far too fvcking small * :lol:


Needs to be tighter IMO.

Kid looks great. Good on him


----------



## 065744 (May 13, 2008)

i remember his journal on hear, he left because no one would respect his wishes of not wanting to talk about gear. ive seen him on all the major forums and hes left them all because of the same reason. i think it was smart of him to not want to talk about it as he wants to go places and maybe one day get a sponsor and admitting and talking about gear would effect his chances of this happening.


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

I think its admirable of him to leave rather than stay and have to lie about his usage. Seems a really nice guy to, saying about how he's not got family and many friends, quite brave to be so honest IMO. Suppose the road he's on can be very isolating


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

Goosh said:


> Well, this is it. He's a beast, but is it worth it in the long run. Most would say no, but I'm sure there are some people who are more than happy with 40 years on this planet doing what they want.


They wouldn't say that at 38.


----------



## kefka (Apr 22, 2013)

obviously not natty, but credit where its due, thats a lot of hard earnt muscle gain even with drugs.


----------



## MiXiN (Mar 25, 2013)

Seems like an alright bloke by reading His journal.

He's obviously dedicated and has achieved a very desirable and inspirational build in the process.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

He's already left 'cos he doesn't want to talk cycles? Quick...grant him acces to the secret pastry and confectionery section then.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Remembered him when I was growing up and was forever insanely jealous. I just took pride in the fact that I wasn't on the sauce. Well, not when he was anyway :laugh:


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

kefka said:


> obviously not natty, but credit where its due, thats a lot of hard earnt muscle gain even with drugs.


He is natty, he uses Celltech


----------



## polishmate (Aug 15, 2013)

065744 said:


> i remember his journal on hear, he left because no one would respect his wishes of not wanting to talk about gear. ive seen him on all the major forums and hes left them all because of the same reason. i think it was smart of him to not want to talk about it as he wants to go places and maybe one day get a sponsor and admitting and talking about gear would effect his chances of this happening.


in one of his recent videos he wore a shirt with a big flashy DIANABOL logo ... lol


----------



## Goosh (Jun 24, 2012)

Chris F said:


> They wouldn't say that at 38.


Too true mate, too true!


----------

